# accuse de reception avec Mail



## jeorgcal (25 Septembre 2010)

Bonjour

comment fait on avec Mail pour envoyer avec   accusé de réception et notification ?

merci


----------



## Rémi M (25 Septembre 2010)

Une recherche t'aurait permis de trouver cette solution

_Sujet sur Macgénération_


----------



## jeorgcal (25 Septembre 2010)

merci j'avais vu mais je vais pas faire ça, un logiciel de mail moderne doit avoir une case a cocher pour ces options indispensable
s'il y  a pas c'est  poubelle et je prends thunderbird

merci pour ta réponse


----------



## Rémi M (25 Septembre 2010)

Prend alors Thunderbird 

Si tes recherches non rien données, cela veut dire que le logiciel n'existe pas encore


----------



## jeorgcal (25 Septembre 2010)

oui je continue avec Thunderbid mais c'est dommage je préfèrerais les logiciel MAC pre-installés


----------



## Rémi M (25 Septembre 2010)

Oui, je te comprends, et je n'aime pas trop le design de Mozilla, ça fait un peu trop toc à mon goût, mais chacun ses goûts et quand on en a besoin, le design passe après


----------



## jeorgcal (25 Septembre 2010)

oui je prefererais Mail aussi je crois


----------



## demougin (26 Septembre 2010)

il me semble avoir lu quelque part que les accusés de réception sont illégaux?


----------



## Aliboron (26 Septembre 2010)

demougin a dit:


> il me semble avoir lu quelque part que les accusés de réception sont illégaux ?


On lit beaucoup de bêtises. Rien d'illégal puisque rien ne peut obliger quelqu'un à envoyer un accusé de réception.

Peut-être confonds-tu avec la méthode qui consiste à insérer dans le message un image (éventuellement invisible) hébergée en ligne : lorsque le destinataire affiche l'image, l'expéditeur indélicat peut voir qui a téléchargé l'image à quel moment et via quelle adresse IP. Ce procédé cher aux spammeurs est effectivement litigieux sur le plan légal mais c'est surtout devenu inefficace dans la mesure où la plupart des logiciels de messagerie permettent de bloquer ou de restreindre l'affichage des images en ligne.


----------------------
Note du modérateur (iAliboron aussi) : 
Il est ici question d'internet ou de réseau, ou de logiciel associé. Donc, comme on a bien entendu lu au préalable le message de Pascal77 en tête du forum "Applications" ou/et la table d'orientation, on déménage vers "Internet et réseau". Et hop !!!


----------



## Rémi M (26 Septembre 2010)

Aliboron a dit:


> ou de restreindre l'affichage des images en ligne



C'est pour cela, que tous les logiciels de Mail (Windows Mail, Outlook, Mail, Thunderbird...) bloquent les images des mails, et ils vous demandent s'il faut qu'ils les téléchargent ou non


----------



## jasjas (11 Décembre 2010)

Bonjour
je voudrais savoir si tu as trouvé une solution ? j'utilise mail avec os 10.6

pour d'autre système (10.2) on a MailPriority 1.4.1 mais pour 10.6 c'est le mystère....

merci pour les réponses qui respectent bien la demande 



jeorgcal a dit:


> Bonjour
> 
> comment fait on avec Mail pour envoyer avec   accusé de réception et notification ?
> 
> merci


----------



## jeorgcal (11 Décembre 2010)

non j'espère juste qu'une future version de mail sera au niveau des autres outils de mail
j'utilise thunderbird


----------



## zorglub42 (13 Décembre 2010)

Personnellement, j'utilise  Notification4Mail  [v 0.3] et j'en suis très satisfait


----------



## nuri1951 (31 Décembre 2010)

zorglub42 a dit:


> Personnellement, j'utilise  Notification4Mail  [v 0.3] et j'en suis très satisfait



+1 chez moi ça marche aussi mais vers les PCs...pas vers les Macs avec Mail...


----------

